
Google Visualizations From A To Z - basdog22
http://jeez.eu/2009/10/19/google-visualizations-from-a-to-z/
======
zeynel1
His visualization demo application didn't work for me: "Access denied"

<http://seotests.writer.gr/googlevis/events/>

~~~
basdog22
Are you sure? Cause i am sure i shared this document from within Google Docs.
Please try again. Maybe it was a connection problem

~~~
basdog22
Update: You have to be logged in with Google in order to see it. Tried it from
3 pc and the one not logged in a google account had problems

~~~
zeynel1
ok. That must be it. I'll try again.

